# Shetlands, how much weight can they carry?



## TeddyBean (3 July 2013)

I was just wondering what the maximum amount of weight the average standard Shetland can carry? I know that they can carry/pull the largest weight compared to their size (or something like that!) 

Just a wondering sort of question


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 July 2013)

I am jist shy of 10st and most of my shetlands carry me easily. The one that has a wee bit of trouble is my narrow, shourt coupled 6yo gelding that I decided to back yesterday. He has never had weight on his back before so I expected it but I think.with him I will defos be teaching him everythinh from the ground and only actually sit on him every so often so he knows how to do it with a human on board before going off to be a kids pony.

I left him til he was 6 to back as he has been very late to mature and is actually the worst pony we have bred.


----------



## TeddyBean (4 July 2013)

Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I'm 5'4, I just want to make sure that I'm not going to be pushing it if I ride a Shetty. 

Having put on about a stone recently (which I am desperately trying to lose again!) I am just over 10st. Would it be unfair on the pony to ride it being this weight? My gut feeling is that it would be, but I have little experience of riding small ponies so I just don't know...


----------



## Frances144 (4 July 2013)

It really depends on the pony and its build.  A traditional island-type can carry 10stone without blinking.  The leg-at-each-corner type.  The finer ones carry less.

A Shetland pony would also be the first to tell you that you are too heavy.

A good proper saddle helps.  Not a pad.  We use the Thorowgood Pony Club saddles - they help the rider ride in the best position - http://www.thorowgood.com/Pony-Club.html

Also have your stirrups the right length for your leg.  Don't hoick them up like some jockeys, you will lose your balance.  If your legs are long, it is not a problem.

http://myshetland.co.uk/shetland-pony-riders/

This shows you how we ride ours.  Long legs are not a problem.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

That's it, am off to break my Shetland!

Look out people for a little black Shetland with short blonde rider taking the dressage world by storm.........


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 July 2013)

Im 5ft4" and to be fair all of mine are at least 40" high, 40" wide and have legs like tree trunks. Except my naff one who is 42" high, 20" wide but he does have legs like tree trunks, he just has no body - no length, no depth, no width, no back end. He has a fab head and chest though lol! I am actually huhely dispointed in him as a shetland pony goes, he's a genuinely lovely chap though. He will be a small kids pony or driving pony, he's not a Me pony.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 July 2013)

I backed 2 of mine yesterday - chucked tack on them and off we went!


----------



## dunkley (4 July 2013)

Reading this, and looking at the link, makes you realise just how ridiculous the common RS weight limits on their _horses_ are!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

EKW, what do u do with ur Shetlands that u ride?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 July 2013)

Mine go showing, bombing round the countryside and terrorising my tb's  

I occasionally teach kids on them too - just for the hillarity factor when they rip the mick out of them!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

Sports Shetlands


----------



## pansy (4 July 2013)

The teenager rides  ours - no saddle sometimes a bridle , normally a head collar & Lead rope ! 

They do get strange looks especially when they go round the lane by the yard one on a 16.2 tb & the other on the Shetland


----------



## ATrueClassAct (4 July 2013)

...I so want a Shetland now! Always thought I'd be too heavy for one, didn't know they were that strong haha


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

They are awsome. Going to take mine out for hack with the dogs later,


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

...her first step towards being a dressage Shetland


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 July 2013)

This is one of my main ridden ponies at the moment - she is strictly mine as she is flighty, unpredictable, totally awesome and has a fair old jump in her  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=555597


----------



## Frances144 (4 July 2013)

I hope I converted some of you!


----------



## Fjord (4 July 2013)

There was a young girl with a Shetland on another forum, shettie was called Sally, about 9hh and the girl was a tall, lightweight teen.  They used to hunt and do everything, it was fantastic to read their exploits.

Small ponies rock.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

Mine now backed, went for little hack down road, over bridge, thro woods & past some cows  

Think I need a saddle tho, is surprisingly hard to balance on such a teeny pony


----------



## Dry Rot (4 July 2013)

Shetlands? Damned trouble makers!

If I see my normally sane Highlands careering down the field, it will be a bucking, rearing, black Shetland at the fore!

She is 3yo and ridden by my helper's 4yo. Took virtually no breaking. I did ask if the girl was intending to back her like a balance bike but she seems to have been born fully broken! Awesome!


----------



## tankgirl1 (4 July 2013)

OMG I soo need a shetland! I keep looking at adverts but they are all minis - I don't want a mini I want a proper shettie so's that I can have secret bareback rides in the field!


----------



## Dizzy socks (4 July 2013)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Mine now backed, went for little hack down road, over bridge, thro woods & past some cows  

Think I need a saddle tho, is surprisingly hard to balance on such a teeny pony 

Click to expand...

I have the same issue lol, without a saddle you almost slide over the head going downhill or stopping. She once stopped for a bite to eat, suddenly, from trot, going down a steep hill. I stood no chance.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 July 2013)

So If you can ride a stocky Shetland at 10 stone , would it be acceptable for me to ride my 12hh stocky sec A for a max of 10 mins? I am between 10/11 stone ?

Just to let him get his steam out before my daughter gets on?

A genuine question?


----------



## purplerain (5 July 2013)

ElleSkywalker said:



			That's it, am off to break my Shetland!

Look out people for a little black Shetland with short blonde rider taking the dressage world by storm.........

Click to expand...

Sorry ESW, my daughter beat you to it


----------



## mulledwhine (5 July 2013)

What a lovely pair 

That's what I want , a cheeky ride!!! But I dare not


----------



## BlizzardBudd (5 July 2013)

Now which of my horsey friends can I convince that they _need_ a Shetland


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 July 2013)

MW - I see no reason not to hop on your A. They will quickly tell you if they aren't happy.


----------

